
Analyzing Segment's Commute Time - fouadmatin
https://segment.com/blog/analyzing-segment-s-commute-time/
======
rememberlenny
Seeing this kind of analysis on the needs of employees makes me feel like
these folks really care about their employees. More importantly, they know how
to act on it.

